# The Real Cujo



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My neighbor who works for Mars, just emailed me the following, thought it would be interesting...

On Wednesday, July 22nd, Mars Veterinary’s Chief Geneticist Dr. Neale Fretwell, PhD and our mixed-breed DNA test Wisdom Panel™ MX will be featured in The History Channel’s hit show MonsterQuest. The 60-minute episode has a potential audience reach of over 1 million viewers and will likely be rerun many different times throughout the summer.
Titled “The Real Cujo,” the segment focuses on feral dog packs in the United States and what breeds or traces of breeds are seen in some of these packs of dogs. Dogs are known as man’s best friend. Originally descended from wolves, domesticated dogs were brought to the United States 12,000 years ago. Today, more and more dogs are being turned loose on the streets and returning to their wild roots.

In this episode, MonsterQuest launches a search to follow these feral packs, using Dr. Fretwell’s genetic expertise to trace their breed history using Wisdom Panel, and wolf expert Peggy Callahan to unlock the dog’s behavioral traits. Wisdom Panel was developed by Mars Veterinary and is the leading genetic test that allows pet owners, veterinarians and care providers to gain insights into the genetic make-up of their individual mixed-breed dog.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

ok i have seen their commercial on tv ,iam gonna try to watch it .the special sounds interesting , thanks


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

Time to set the DVR. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I had no idea, this sounds interesting... Though I do hate seeing the packs of homeless animals breeding out of control..


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I like that show, I'll hopefully remember to watch it though, lol.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

We have a pack of wild dogs here in Columbus, they actually chased my friend and he got a broken leg out of the deal. I haven't seen them, but I was thinking maybe it's a pack of the Red Wolves from NC where they released them, or who knows? Maybe it is a pack of feral dogs...he said they were wolf-like, so maybe Sheps?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

who else watched it? I was occasionally annoyed by the people who would have thought that dogs would hide in the woods??


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I watched it, too. The first dog that they trapped and fitted with the camera collar, was so pitiful. I felt so bad for her.










Were they trying to prove that feral dogs had fighting dog blood in them and that's why they attack people? The dogs they showed were extremely shy and wanted nothing to do with people. Wasn't quite sure what they were trying to say about them, I don't think the feral dogs were Monster Quest material.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, I wasn't sure what they were trying to prove either. I also never understood how they were defining feral vs stray dogs? 

also, another ? that might show that Im being dense. why would feral dogs lose their pointy ears in a few generations? Im assuming because of a lot of lab blood being mixed in? Wolves have pointy ears, so I doubt it would be a natural selection thing. If it was because of lab blood, after a few generations wouldn't more wolfish characteristics develop? like pointy ears?

almost all of the dogs they showed as being feral actually looked VERY wolfish. smaller, pointy ears, very streamlined, but not really mangy and homeless looking. 

and what kind of cancer is infectious? Ive never heard of a cancer being contagious? 

all the DNA test really proved was that they were mutts I think.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

this show was neither history or science REEKS of PETA influence.Wish I knew backgrounds of producers of this travesty and who funded it


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish I had seen it. Baby Bella, Columbus has alot of wolves and coyotes around it. When we were in the field at Benning one night, our field site was actually surrounded by wolves. Too many people throw food at them and they are not as scared of humans as they should be.


----------

